# Game Thread: Game #1: Philadelphia 76ers vs. Detroit Pistons



## DetBNyce

<center>







*vs.*









*Philadelphia 76ers (0-0) vs. Detroit Pistons (0-0)*

*Wednesday, Nov. 2, 2005
Palace of Aurburn Hills
8:00 PM*

Probable Starters:





































Samuel Dalembert l Chris Webber l Kyle Korver l Andre Iguodala l Allen Iverson





































Ben Wallace l Rasheed Wallace l Tayshaun Prince l Richard Hamilton l Chauncey Billups

Pistons Roster 
Sixers Roster


----------



## kamego

I don't see the Pistons losing this game, they just have way to much talent to lose on opening night against the 76ers/


----------



## casebeck22

Nice job on the opening Post CJ. I have been waiting for this game thread for the longest time. Lte me start off the season with a guaran-Sheed with this game. I will have play-by-play and a post game article. The anticipation is just to much for me to handle right now so I better go.


----------



## DetBNyce

The thing with the 76ers is that they have a tough time matching up with us, and it all starts with Kyle Korver. He's a defensive liability because he can't keep up with Rip and he in no way can guard Tayshaun on the perimeter or on the block. Thanks to Iverson though Philly usually finds a way to keep it close until the end, then our natural talent advantage wins out. I expect pretty much the same in this one.


----------



## MLKG

Dalembert is out which means Steven Hunter will be starting at center.

Philly has, for my money, the worst bench in the NBA. I don't even know who they are going to run out their to spell hunter. Deng Gai? James Thomas? Chris Webber? Ben and Darko should have a field day.


----------



## itasca

The Pistons match very well against the 76ers as it showed during the last play-offs, i don't see them lose on the opening night.

It'll be interesting to see Flip's real rotation.


----------



## Copper

I really dont see us losing this, however with AI anything is possible, especially when Hunter is out and AI will be going at Cnote and Arroyo. I would imagine the rotation will be Arroyo and Dyess off the bench first followed by Delfino, Darko and Mo, however the majority of minutes will belong to Arroyo and Dyess.


----------



## casebeck22

How about the spread? The Pistons are giving up 8.


----------



## The Enigma

Mike luvs KG said:


> Dalembert is out which means Steven Hunter will be starting at center.
> 
> Philly has, for my money, the worst bench in the NBA. I don't even know who they are going to run out their to spell hunter. Deng Gai? James Thomas? Chris Webber? Ben and Darko should have a field day.


Salmons has looked very good coming of their bench in the pre season and their bench players though unheralded are a collection of athletic and active players. They may not be the most skilled of players but from what I have seen in preseason they play extremely hard. 

This game is a concern game (IMO) because the Sixers have a lot of high-energy athletes on their team:

_- I suspect they will be a disruptive team this season and such teams are dangerous when taken likely._

In addition to them utilizing a lot of full court and 3/4 court pressure (and trap) defenses under Cheeks, I would bank on them being near the top of the league in both team steals and blocks this season (whether that translates into a playoff berth is far more difficult to predict).

Unfortunately, The Pistons also have the fact that the game will be on a banner presentation night (I believe) against a team who last played _them_ on their way out of the NBA playoffs the previous season going against them in this contest (the Sixers will be very hungry and motivated for that game). If slept on (which the Pistons have been known to do against "apparently inferior" teams) they could steal that game. 

----

One concern of mine would be whether Billups strays from the game plan trying to duel Iverson if he appears headed to one of his near 40 point outings (which is quite likely). Such a thing could hinder the team game thereby increasing the possibility of an upset.


----------



## Lope31

Mike luvs KG said:


> Dalembert is out which means Steven Hunter will be starting at center.


Great news for my 30 team hoops.sports league team. Steven Hunter is my back up Center and I was able to nab him with a sleeper pick. 

I'm excited for this game, I'm calling Detroit in this one (ooh and a chance to make some uCash!) but I hope that Andre Iguodala and Steven Hunter get theirs.


----------



## kamego

casebeck22 said:


> How about the spread? The Pistons are giving up 8.


I don't like spreads that big in basketball. i will stay away from it.


----------



## rainman

want to wish you guys good luck this season. my nemesis larry brown is gone so its all positive. should be a cakewalk(dont want to put the whammy on them) tonight, webber's knees are probably the size of cantelopes after ot last night. should be fun, thankfully its on the tube.


----------



## ChrisWoj

After last night's game I'm big on the Pistons coming away easily.

Now, as a side note: Did anybody else notice all the shots of the Pistons getting dunked on and shot over during their pimping of the Pacers and Heat during the pregame show on ESPN (ShootAround)?


-Chris.


----------



## DetBNyce

I'm still thinking the game is close for awhile then the Stones will pull away late. It's great for us that they're coming off that OT game last night, and even better that Webber played 48 minutes and Iverson 50.


----------



## Lope31

I hate to admit this but boys, I'm so excited that I am tearing up. That and the fact that I'm cold, but I'm crying none the less.


----------



## DetBNyce

Wow Korver on Rip to start the game. That definitely won't last long, he'll either be tired or scored on so much that they'll switch, where Tayshaun will pretty much do the same.


----------



## ChrisWoj

Thank you Kyle Korver.

And thank you ESPN for reading my mind and getting the damn clock up there, took them long enough. Though it... is very dim. I wonder if their usual graphic is experiencing some level of issues.


-Chris.


----------



## ChrisWoj

CJ said:


> I'm still thinking the game is close for awhile then the Stones will pull away late. It's great for us that they're coming off that OT game last night, and even better that Webber played 48 minutes and Iverson 50.


You were saying?


----------



## ChrisWoj

Repeated uses of the name MILL-IS-ICH... Is it that or MILL-ICH-ICK? I always thought it was the latter as opposed to the former.


-Chris.


----------



## ChrisWoj

Tayshaun Prince dribbles it off of his foot OB.


----------



## ChrisWoj

Iverson brings it up, takes the falling J and misses. Billups now on the break. Over to Rip, inside to Ben. Ben looking for an option... fading J... TIP FROM RIP DROPS!


----------



## casebeck22

Ahhhhhh here we goooo!

Rip hits the first jumper of the game in the lane. 

Phili is stopped, Tay for two from the corner.

Igudala from the lane for two. Rip makes a runner in the lane.

10 minutes left in teh first.

Korver misses from three, Chauncey misses from two. Iverson misses the lay in.

Ben in the lane from Rip for two.

Iverson downcourt to Korver to Webber back to Iverson rebounded by Dorver, Webber misses to Prince.

Prince up to Rip who misses. Phili misses and Rip gets a lay in goal tended.

The score is 10-2 Pistons with 8 minutes left in the first. Iverson blocked by Ben but he gets it back and puts it in.

Iverson is 1-5. Pistons shooting 5-8.

Sheed is fouled in the lane, he makes his first and the second. 12-4 Pistons.

7:22 to go in the first. Iverson misses a three out of bounds. 

Chauncey upcourt to Tay, turns it over - Phili ball.

Igudala misses to Sheed to Chauncey to Rip to Ben who misses the fade but it is tipped in by RIP.

Timeout Phili.

15-4 Pistons.


----------



## DetBNyce

Philly has the look of a tired team with the missed layups and Iverson with the recent airball.

Kyle Korver needs that timeout coach Cheeks just took.


----------



## ChrisWoj

The Sixers with a Time-Out... obviously Mo Cheeks can NOT like what he is seeing out of his team tonight thus far. Lets see if he can get their offense in sync during the break.


----------



## thrillhouse

atta boy rip, we are looking good so far


----------



## ChrisWoj

Are you going to do regular commentary Case? or just the every ten-minutes style like that? I can do it... up to you.


----------



## ian

Korver looked terrible last night, doesn't look like he'll do anything better tonight. He just can't move quick enough.


----------



## casebeck22

ChrisWoj said:


> Are you going to do regular commentary Case? or just the every ten-minutes style like that? I can do it... up to you.


Me and the mods talked about the updates every 10-12 minutes that way there is room for conversation. It is up to them....


----------



## ChrisWoj

And we're back. Ten point lead for the `Stons. The shooting numbers between AI and Rip are shocking... 1 for 6 thus far for AI...

Ball inbounds, and Webber with a post and Jump Hook for the score. 14-6 Stons.


----------



## Brian.

sweet jumper by sheed


----------



## ChrisWoj

Chaunc up and over to Sheed for the fading J! It falls! Great shot by Sheed there.

And now the Sixers see another mistake by Kyle Korver. Out of bounds on an out of control try for the basket.

Billups with it up court. Over to Rip, now Prince in... and blocked!

Sixers on the break... AI with a lay.


----------



## DetBNyce

ChrisWoj said:


> You were saying?



I had no idea Korver would start on Rip. That throws everything I said out the window. :smile:


----------



## Brian.

To many TO


----------



## ChrisWoj

Billups with an absolutely wide open J to put the stons up 10 again. 18-8 Pistons right now. 

Sixers with the ball, AI tried to get through and manages to draw the contact inside.


----------



## thrillhouse

hornets getting killed, maybe they are not as good as we all thought


----------



## kamego

Pistons look goooooood


----------



## ChrisWoj

AI hits the first. And here's the second... Drops. 18-10 Pistons Lead with 4:24 to go.

Pistons bring it up uncommonly fast, and Rip with the miss from in the paint. A shot Larry would have hated leads to a Sixers break and 2 for AI on the pull-up J. 18-12 Pistons. 

And now Sheed losing the handle on the Pistons end, but Ben comes up with it for the slam home! Great play and awareness by Ben.

AI now with it.. and over the back by Salmons!


----------



## DetBNyce

Anyways we've been on fire and we haven't hit our scoring drought yet. But maybe that's a thing of the past.


----------



## kamego

CJ said:


> Anyways we've been on fire and we haven't hit our scoring drought yet. But maybe that's a thing of the past.


This year if we hit i drought I bet we see the bench quickly


----------



## kamego

oh Sheed just made the block of the year followed by Prince and the dunk of the year


----------



## ChrisWoj

Amd Nem ,osses tje nog diml atte,[t tjere. Sa;,pms a;,pst wotj amptjer ,ostale/// <oss nu Wenner tp Sjeed/ No;;i[s nromgs ot i[/ Sjeed wode p[em amd ,osses tje tro[;e tru/

Pver mpw tp tje soxers/ <ossed jppl frp, Oggu. npard/// nacl to Oggy miss.. back to the Sixers... miss... to the Stons for the break...

OOP TO PRINCE! SWEET!

22-12


----------



## casebeck22

Out of the timeout it is Webber over Sheed. Pistons by 8.

Sheed from the corner for 2.

16-6. 5:30 left in the first.

Korver misses from three. Pistons ball.

Tay turns it over to Iverson who lays it in. 16-8 Pistons.

Rip to Chauncey who gets a screen from Sheed and Billups hits it from 18. 18-8 Pistons.

Iverson fouled by Billups and is swatted by Ben, he will shoot two.

Iverson makes the first and the second.

Rip misses, Iverson hits. 12-18 Pistons. Iverson has 8. Ben with the dunk of Rip's miss. 20-12 Pistons.

Over and back by the Sixers. Pistons ball with an 8 point lead.

Three minutes to go in the first. Ben misses the dunk.

Webber misses in the lane. Billups to Sheed who misses the three. Igudala boards. Webber misses, Ben gets it, looses it, Sheed throws it out and Tay finishes the lob!!

22-12 Pistons. Iverson upcourt and a foul is called on Sheed. 2:04 left in the first. 

Timeout.


----------



## DetBNyce

I was just about to say we should get Tay involved a little bit, but nevermind.


----------



## ChrisWoj

LMAO! That's what I get for looking at the game and typing!

Haha! I've never tried commentary before, sorry guys.


----------



## kamego

Give that boy his 47 million


----------



## Brian.

sweet alley oop to Tay


----------



## ChrisWoj

So far I'm liking what I am seeing. The same old Piston's defense along with some fast paced offense. The thing about their moving quick like this... is that they have spent so long in Brown's offense that they know a bad shot from a good one... and they can move quickly and still take good shots all the time. It was a natural evolution, and I think it is going to turn out to be a huge one for their offense.


----------



## ChrisWoj

22-12, 2:04 left as we get back from the break.

Sixers with it in, AI holding. Behind the back to Lee Nailon for 2.

McDyess in for the pistons.

Billups working with it, in to Prince who lays it in nicely.


----------



## kamego

It's Dice Dice time


----------



## kamego

Moooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!


----------



## ChrisWoj

AI now back on the other end with a quick deuce. Good score.

Prince with it at the top of the key... foul called off the ball. On... who? I missed it.

Mo Evans coming in for the Pistons. Running a lineup of Chaunc-Prince-Mo-Ben-McDyess.

McDyess misses the tournaround... and an oop for the sixers! 

24-18, Sixers within 6.

Prince now with it. loses it to ben on the perimeter. Prince driving... and draws the foul in the lane, he'll head for the line with the six point lead.


----------



## kamego

its Arroyo. 

ive seen the bench. what a new feeling


----------



## kamego

Iggy picks up 2 quick fouls


----------



## thrillhouse

well it looks like the defense is still there...this team looks very good


----------



## kamego

28-18 to end the quarter but AI is going to shoot 3. Bad foul by Arroyo


----------



## ChrisWoj

First free throw falls.
And the second. Back to an 8 point lead for our hometown Stons.

AI bringing it up again. Arroyo just came in for Billups. the Pistons running with a very backup heavy line now.

And a foul on the Prince drive.. 7.1 left in the quarter. Korver coming back in for Philly as they hope for a last second shot. Prince's first free throw falls... and now his fourth free toss of thenight ... and in. 28-18 lead for the Pistons.

AI with it in... over to Webber... to AI... for three and no.

Whistle.

AI will go to the line for... three. Arroyo with the foul on the last second shot. OUCH. That's the type of thing that would have put him in Brown's doghouse last year. We'll see how Flip reacts.


----------



## kamego

I don't like the foul call. AI shouldn't kick out like that.


----------



## kamego

AI hits the first
and the 2nd


----------



## DetBNyce

It probaly shouldn't have been called a foul because of the leg whip. I thought they put in that rule last year to stop guys from doing it. But AI will get that respect.


----------



## casebeck22

Iverson with the assist. Billups to Tay who lays it in. 

Iverson hits and its 24-16 Pistons. 

Here comes Evans!! He comes in for Rip, Dyess is also in for Sheed who has two fouls.

Dyess misses the jumper and Iverson throws the oop for two.

24-18 Pistons.

Tay to Ben to Tay who is fouled on the runner. Tayshaun is looking very strong on both ends.

Tay hits once then twice. Arroyo comes in for Billups.

Sixers turn it over. Tay is playing the point. He gets fouled by Igudala. 

Tay has 8 points thus far with two more coming from the line. He hits the first and the second. 

28-18 Pistons. Iverson is fouled as time runs out in the first. Iverson with a nice acting job. 

The play is being looked over by officials. Iverson will get two shots. .5 seconds is put on the clock.

Iverson makes both. End of the first.

Pistons up 28-20 after one.


----------



## ChrisWoj

.5 being put on the clock. Shooting three is AI now.

The first... drops.
And now for the second... in. 12 for AI.

Wait, my bad... two shots only.

Quarter ends... Pistons up 28-20. Huge scoring output by our boys. The defense is also DEFINITELY still there.


----------



## kamego

yeah your asking for that if you shoot like that


----------



## casebeck22

Iverson and his acting can kiss my ***.


----------



## ChrisWoj

What a quarter. From the looks of things, we could see higher scoring outputs from opposing offenses this year, but in all likelihood the scoring per 100 possessions will be as low as ever. I see this, mostly, in part because our own offense is moving quicker, with more shots for us out there. By consequence, the opposition will see more possessions per game.


----------



## ChrisWoj

In bounds. The Sixers with it. And a foul called on McDyess.

Sixers out on the perimeter with the ball... and a Pistons steal! Fastbreak and Rip with two!


----------



## kamego

nice layup by Rip

its almost Darko time


----------



## ChrisWoj

Sixers have it now. Korver looking inside, and a missed jump hook by Webber. Miss goes to Detroit, and Arroyo brings it up.
We still have Mo/Arroyo/McDyess out there.

Ben misses the rebound, unable to save, and it goes OB to the sixers.

Nailon inbounds to AI who brings it the length for 2!

30-22


----------



## kamego

Darko time baby


----------



## kamego

hes even streching tonight yeah


----------



## kamego

Rip and 1 nice


----------



## ChrisWoj

DARKO!

DARKO!

DARKO!

Rip misses to Ben. Out to Arroyo.

Rip with it.
Inand a missed lay to McDyess. Out to Arroyo. Who goes to McDyess for the long missed J.

To the Pistons

Ben is fouled going up for it! He'll go to the line!

And now DARKO MILICIC IS GOING TO SEE TIME ON THE FLOOR!

Ben is going to the line, and I think Darko was to come in for him. Ben nails both.

I just missed a bit, parents yelling about electrical bill.

Okay...


----------



## DetBNyce

Right now Rip is playing faster than anyone on the floor. He's bound to get a little out of control, but so far so good.


----------



## kamego

Arroyo called for the charge come on Carlos


----------



## casebeck22

Webber misses to Dyess to Evans to Rip who gets the reverse.

Dyess boards and are up 10.

Arroyo to Dyess who misses and Ben looses it out of bounds.

Iverson off the high glass for his 14th point.

And Darko is about to check in!!

Ben boards to Arroyo, Rip in the lane, misses but Dyess with a board to Arroyo to Dyess who misses but its to Ben who goes up and gets fouled. Good O rebounding.

Ben will shoot two.

24-32 Pistons. Rip is fouled and makes. One more coming. 

35-26 Pistons, 9 minutes left in teh half. Evans misses from two.

Phili misses to Rip, Carlos Arroyo gets called for the offensive foul.

Timeout. 35-26 Pistons.


----------



## ChrisWoj

Sixers bringing it up, Pistons with a 9 point lead. Nailon misses a J to Rip. He brings it up on the break. And... we see a charge foul called onArroyo. Korver went down drawing it, Sixers will get the ball after the TV break.


----------



## kamego

CJ said:


> Right now Rip is playing faster than anyone on the floor. He's bound to get a little out of control, but so far so good.


He's out pacing AI which is a big thing to do


----------



## ChrisWoj

Holy crap... LeBron sounds like he's worked on that three ball... ****.


----------



## ChrisWoj

AI with it, in to Webber who scores two.

Arroyo bringing it up court now. And a foul away from the ball. Defensive 3 seconds on the Sixers.

Rip takes, and nails, the free throw. 36-28 Pistons.

In to Mo Evans who immediately knocks down the loooong deuce. 38-28.

AI with it, big stunt move into the pain, comes up short. Board for DARKO.

Arroyo just got his *** BLOCKED going to the hole. Webber throws that **** out of town.

Pistons ball.


----------



## ChrisWoj

AI out after Arroyo slammed him.

In bounds now and over to McDyess who misses. Darko drops the tough rebound and now Billups called for the foul trying to get possession of it.

Sixers bringing it up. Who will score for the Sixers out there with AI out? And a Pistons steal! GREAT PASS... two great passes! WOW! PLAYMAKING BABY! McDyess with the layup!


----------



## kamego

im so impressed i dont know what to say

darko steals it from webber mo throws it down court billups goes around the back to dice for a layup


----------



## casebeck22

8 1/2 to go in the half. Webber over Darko. 35-28.

Arroyo gets a Dyess screen and defensive three in the key by sixers.

Rip makes the tech.

Evans hits for two. Pistons by ten.

Iverson misses in the lane, Darko boards.

Arroyo swated by Webber. Iverson got hit in the mouth by Arroyo and has a bloody lip.

Billups returning.

Dyess boards, Billups fouls on the loose ball. 7:29 till halftime.

Webber gets it picked by Darko and Chauncey to Dyess who lays it in.

Evans gets the ball and is fouled by Nailon. 

6:48 to go. Rip to the rim and Pistons up 14.

Timeout Phili.


----------



## ChrisWoj

Pistons up right now as Nailon is called for the foul. Another Pistons steal was looking like a fast break as we hold a 40-28 lead. And now in to Rip Hamilton for two, and the 14 point lead!

Pistons up 42-28 as Mo Cheeks takes the timeout to try to cool off those hot hometown `Stons!


----------



## DetBNyce

kamego said:


> He's out pacing AI which is a big thing to do


He must've added another mile to his running. His stamina and level of play is insane right now.


----------



## ChrisWoj

I feel like the color commentator to Casebeck's play-by-play.


----------



## kamego

CJ said:


> He must've added another mile to his running. His stamina and level of play is insane right now.


Maybe he wants Prince's 47 million lol


----------



## kamego

So who do we play next?


----------



## ChrisWoj

Ball in now to the Sixers, great dunk by Webber off of the rebound. Foul called on Darko.

Webber puts it off the rim, missing the free throw.

Billups bringing it up the floor. Over to rip. In to sheed, backing down, turning... missing but fouled. he'll go to the line for a nice two free shots.

Pistons up 42-30 right now. Running with Billups, Sheed, Darko, Mo, and Rip.


----------



## ChrisWoj

Two more free throws fall, have we missed yet? I don't think so. 44-30 lead.

And now the bad pass goes to us... fastbreak..mssed layup. Back to the Sixers who try to break. Iverson up on the sideline... missed layup but offensive board for Salmon and the Sixers score.

Missed layup by Rip goes to the Sixers, they're trying to bring it close before AI comes back. Pass off the ref. Sixers reset. Shot clock running down... and we see a Mo Cheecks foul putting Iggy on the line as AI comes back in for the Sixiers.


----------



## kamego

Sheed has 3 fouls


----------



## casebeck22

Rip has 16 points already.

Iverson will stay on the bench for now.

Sixers ball, Igudala misses and Webber gets it and is fouled by Webber.

He misses both, 40-32 Pistons. Billups to Rip to Sheed who is fouled on the lay in. He will shoot two.

44-30 Pistons. Evans steal to Billups who misses. Phili gets the lay in. Rip misses the lay in. Ollie with ten on the shot. Igudala is fouled by Evans.

Tay comes in for Evans. 44-32 Pistons. 4:57 to play in the half.

44-34 Pistons. Hunter is fouled, Sheed has three. Timeout.


----------



## ChrisWoj

Pistons up 10 right now. 44-34. Pistons with a turnover, the Sixers breaking. AI with it, pass... or was it a shot? Hunter grabs it and puts it in, and one coming to him. Sixers with a chance to bring it within 7 as that foul was Rasheed Wallace's third of the night.

44-36 Pistons, Hunter going to the line after the break as the Pistons timeout.


----------



## ChrisWoj

Game coming back now. Hunter on the line... and he knocks it off the front to Prince.

Billups bringing it up. Foul away from the ball and Rip goes to the line for two. One home, 9 point lead now. And the second shot coming... In. 46-36 lead right now.

Sixers with it. AI now drives, out of control pass... shot missed as the clock runs down. Pistons with it. Ben at the top of the key over to Mcdyess. And McDyess throws it away. Sixers on the break... out to AI... thinking about the shot... no, up the middle, passed out to C-Webb... and a couple of misses inside by the sixers.

Fastbreak... layin for Chaunc!

48-36.


----------



## kamego

this game is over


----------



## kamego

even when Philly gets a break they throw it away.


----------



## ChrisWoj

SSixers get nothing. Pistons the same on their turn with it. And now a miss by the Sixers, back to Detroit. Billups with it.

Over to McDyess who has been shooting long tonight. Missed shot, back to him. He passes out to Chauncey who sets the offense up in a very brownian style.

Over to Prince. In to Ben who misses horribly.

Sixers on the break... ball thrown away, Ollie would have had an EASY lay in. 

DE-TROIT BASKET-BALL.


----------



## ChrisWoj

Rip... to Prince... back to Rip... for the shot. 50-36 lead with a minute left.

Sixers with the ball. To AI... stunting and crossing over he goes to the hole and draws the foul, he'll be heading to the line with 59.8 left on the clock for the half.


----------



## kamego

ben needs to hit that half courter


----------



## casebeck22

Piston starters are in except Dyess is in for Sheed. 4:17 to play in the half. Rip is at the line and he makes the first then the second. 46-36 Pistons.

Rip is playing great. Iverson to Ollie who misses to Rip. Rip to Ben to Dyess to Rip who looses it.

Iverson misses and its thrown up to Billups for the lay in. 

48-36 Pistons. Tay misses the three. Iverson to Webber who misses to Dyess to Billups who slows it down. Two minutes till half. Billups to Dyess who misses but gets his own board with a fresh 24.

Billups to Tay to Ben who misses to Igudala who throws it away on the break. 

Billups upcourt to Rip to Tay to Rip who hits in the lane. 20 point for Rip in the first half. One minute to go.

Iverson down the lane he is fouled. Rips first foul.

Arroyo into the game.

Iverson hits for his 16th point. 50-38 Pistons. Dyess hitsssssss from 16 feet. 52-38 Pistons.

Iverson to Web who goes up and in for two. Webber is 5-11 with 5 boards. 

To close the first, Tay gets it stolen and Phili gets two.

Pistons close the half up 10.


----------



## ChrisWoj

AI knocks them both down. 50-38 Detroit lead right now.

Arroyo with it, he's in along with Rip.. McDyess who NAILS a lucky J, lady luck willed it home there. Ben also in along with prince.

AI with it, turnaround, no... pass to C-Webb who takes and makes the jump hook.

52-40.

Pistons bringing it up, 15 left on the half.

They're looking for the last shot. Prince with it, he gets stopped, STRIPPED! BREAK!

And two for the sixers with .6 left. No score on the final shot.

Pistons go into the half with a comfortable lead.


----------



## casebeck22

kamego said:


> ben needs to hit that half courter


I agree.


----------



## kamego

so which one of our Piston mods bet against us tonight


----------



## ChrisWoj

I don't know if I'll be back for the second half, mybrother wants his machine (Mine is in the basement).

his comment in response to hearing Rip runs a 5 minute mile... "That's all? That's it? He's slow."

Of course... my brother runs in the 4:30s on a bad day, lol.


----------



## kamego

casebeck22 can hold down the fort


----------



## MLKG

Gotta like most of what we're seeing so far.

One complaint though about the offense. I don't know what we're going with McDyess. Throughout the preseason and now tonight the only spot he ever seems to get the ball is 20 feet from the basket. He's a good shooter, but he's not THAT good of a shooter. We keep putting him in a position where there's not a lot he can do with the ball.


----------



## thrillhouse

they say rip has 20 already, i dont remember all of those but damn, nice half rip


----------



## casebeck22

thrillhouse said:


> they say rip has 20 already, i dont remember all of those but damn, nice half rip


He is playing great!


----------



## kamego

Rip is on fire


----------



## kamego

bunch of crap rasheed has 4 fouls


----------



## thrillhouse

maybe because they have hit a few in a row and maybe its because its been awhile since last year but they seem to be more comfortable taking jumpshots than last year, because every shot last year had to be taken at the perfect opportunity or else lb was annoyed


----------



## casebeck22

Prince for his 12th and thats how many the pistons now lead by.

Rep Casebeck22 =)

Phili hits, Tay misses. 

Iverson misses, Hunter tips it in. 54-46 Pistons.

Billups hits from the baseline. He has 6 and 7 assists. 10 minutes left to play in the third.

Webber misses to Sheed to Tay and he is fouled by Igudala - his third. Phili goes to zone.

Pistons ball, Rip for two.

If Rip keeps playing like Kobe we should be more than fine lol

Iverson misses the lay in. Korver to Hunter swiped by Sheed to Rip to Tay who is running point.

Tay to Rip for two, he misses. Sheed over the back of Webber for his 4th foul lol

Sheed has 6 boards and 6 point, Dyess coming in.

Iverson to Korver who looses it to Tay to Billups who goes behind the back to Tayyyyyyyyyy for the jam.


----------



## kamego

did someone just see that fast break? that's the 3rd time I almost fell out of chair


----------



## casebeck22

kamego said:


> did someone just see that fast break? that's the 3rd time I almost fell out of chair


hahahah


----------



## kamego

all i got to say

ring the bell


----------



## thrillhouse

holy crap ben


----------



## casebeck22

Iverson hits from the lane. 60-48 Pistons. 7:28 to go in the third. Rip steps out. Phili turn over.

Rip misses, Dyess boards to Chauncey, Dyess misses the turnaround, Phili ball.

Billups misses the pull up three. Iverson is blocked by Ben to Billups who is fouled by Web.


Tay into BEN who throws it down over Hunter.

Iverson is fouled by Ben.

Rip is fouled and shooting two.

63-50 Pistons.

Webber misses to Dyess, Billups misses. Igudala boards. 

65-50 Pistons. Igudala scores. Four minutes left in the third. Tay inside, misses. Iverson up the lane for two. Timeout.

65-54 Pistons.


----------



## kamego

Philly just looks out of it.


----------



## casebeck22

Billups misses, Iverson turns it over.

Evans to Dyess, offensive foul on Dyess.

3 minutes to go in the third. Evans foul. Penalty situation.

65-56 Pistons. Evas to Dyess and he is fouled by Salamon. 

Billups goes up and is fouled. He makes the first, second, and third.

Rep casebeck =)

68-58 Pistons with two to go in the third.

Billups misses off the glass. Ben boards, to Tay to Evans for threeee.

Iverson for two. 71-60 Pistons.

Tay to Dyess to Tay to Dyess to Billups for threeeeeee.

74-60 Pistons.

Put Rip back in I want him to score 40.

Billups to Dyess for two from 20 feet. 76-60 Pistons.


----------



## kamego

Game over. As I asked before, who do we play next?


----------



## casebeck22

Alright guys I am going to enjoy this last quarter. I'll have the final score after the game but it looks like the Pistons will have no problem finishing this one off.

Thanks for stopping by.


----------



## Lope31

100 points already, 3:24 left in the fourth. Nice.


----------



## Lope31

Feels good to win some more uCash  
What a game, and what a dunk by Carlos Delfino. Darko also connected for a nice long two pointer. So far so good!


----------



## Charlotte_______

Did anyone see what Mcdyess did to Rip? After they were walking to the lockeroom, McDyess was like playing with his cornrows, Rip thought he was congratulating him, and McDyess put some paper on top of his head and was pointing and laughing and Rip didnt even know. LMAO


----------



## casebeck22

108-88 Pistons.


----------



## irishfury

Maxell almost jumped out of building...


----------



## ChrisWoj

Exciting second half. I have to say that I liked what I saw from the Pistons tonight.

As I predicted, our defense gave up more points than the old Pistons would have. However, it was not for a lack of effort. Due to our more free-flowing offense we definitely gave the Sixers many more possessions than they would have seen last year. The only reason the Sixers didn't score about 96 is because they were tired and out of it.

I'm predicting season averages of 92.5ppg given up, and 98.5ppg scored. The Pistons are going to play defense just as solidly, but when our offense scores quicker the game naturally has many more possessions. We're going to be better than ever.

Also, did anybody else see Darko comfortably nail that jumper with his foot on the 3-line? Excellent! That kid is going to be something solid in this league.

With all honesty... can anybody else see the Knicks ending up with Rasheed Wallace next season, the Pistons re-sign Ben Wallace and sign Darko long term and we trot out Ben/Darko front line next season?


-Chris.


----------



## P33r~

Oh my god. We pwned. I couldn't be any more happier with how we played this game, everything was just great, the ball movement, how the pointguards ran the team, the bench, rebounding, defense. Couldn't be any more happier with Flip's debut. 

Looks like the 40min/game for our starters are slowly coming to an end. And .558% FG, our offense in particular just can't get any better. And Chriswoj, I think i can see the Sheed trade coming too. If Sheed doesn't even play 20min/game then no doubt Dumars is going to hand over another large contract to the Knicks.


----------



## MLKG

How does trading Sheed make us a better team? 

Yuck, stupid talk. You can never have too many good players.


----------



## kamego

Mike luvs KG said:


> How does trading Sheed make us a better team?
> 
> Yuck, stupid talk. You can never have too many good players.


I let the Sheed comment slide because he was talking about next season doing it. This GT isn't exactly the place for us to get into this but Sheed will be moved at some point, while it might not be for 3 or 4 years though.


----------



## cpawfan

irishfury said:


> Maxell almost jumped out of building...


I was so happy to Max get some PT and wow, what a sweet dunk


----------



## md6655321

Mike luvs KG said:


> How does trading Sheed make us a better team?
> 
> Yuck, stupid talk. You can never have too many good players.


You can when you have a salary cap and a luxury tax. You never want to cripple your cap like the knicks did. There is not way we can afford to have this starting lineup much longer, because all of them deserve 10-15 million. And Darko will get in that range as well. There is a reson so few teams have a quality 1-5. Look what Phoenix did to theirs after just one season. 

Great game though. I have Darko on my fantasy team so I was hoping for some more blocks. Oh well. Arroyo looked great as well. We might actually have players that are happy to play for this team this year. (players outside the 7 man rotation I mean)


----------



## kamego

cpawfan said:


> I was so happy to Max get some PT and wow, what a sweet dunk


That was one of the best 4 dunks of the game and thats saying something since we threw it down pretty good.


----------



## kamego

Lope31 said:


> Feels good to win some more uCash


You had your bet on Phily to win lol :clap:


----------



## casebeck22

I won some ucash of the Pistons!


----------



## MLKG

md6655321 said:


> You can when you have a salary cap and a luxury tax. You never want to cripple your cap like the knicks did. There is not way we can afford to have this starting lineup much longer, because all of them deserve 10-15 million. And Darko will get in that range as well. There is a reson so few teams have a quality 1-5. Look what Phoenix did to theirs after just one season.


Salary cap and luxury tax can't cripple your team if you already have your team in place. 

If ownership is willing to pay then it is a total non-issue.

We're not going to have capspace whether we trade Sheed or not, so what's the point? You can't cripple the cap anymore than it already is. Over the cap is over the cap. It doesn't matter if you are 5 million over or 100 million over- both are exactly equal in terms of acquiring new players. You get an MLE every year to sign guys which is more than enough to add solid bench players with, so what is the big deal with cap space?

I want to see Chauncy, Rip, Tayshaun, Ben, and Sheed in Pistons uniforms until the day they retire. And if Bill Davidson isn't complaining about paying them then I sure as hell am not going to start.


----------



## Lope31

kamego said:


> You had your bet on Phily to win lol :clap:


Whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaat?!?!?!!? Noooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Lope31

> In the first half, Darko played five minutes. He did not stand out, but he didn't embarrass himself, either. Darko's problem is that he's like a Doberman who just got out of the kennel -- running like crazy, trying to block every shot in sight, the way Dobermans do when they play basketball. He must learn to pick his spots. But he will.
> 
> 
> Though you didn't see it Wednesday, Darko can score in a variety of ways. And though he gave up two baskets to Chris Webber, he will contribute more help than harm on the defensive end.
> 
> 
> At one point, Billups had the ball on a fast break, with Antonio McDyess on his left and Darko on his right, and fans screamed, "Darko! Darko!" But Billups passed to McDyess. It was the correct pass, and fans needn't worry. Darko will get many more opportunities this year -- at times that matter, for a team that has a pretty good shot at another championship


Free Press


----------



## P33r~

Who said the Pistons weren't exciting? 3 of the top 10 plays of Wednesday on nba.com were Pistons highlights from the Sixers game.


----------



## Brian.

ChrisWoj said:


> With all honesty... can anybody else see the Knicks ending up with Rasheed Wallace next season, the Pistons re-sign Ben Wallace and sign Darko long term and we trot out Ben/Darko front line next season?
> 
> 
> -Chris.


 :hurl:


----------



## ChrisWoj

Brian said:


> :hurl:


Never said I was 100% in favor of it, but considering Dumars' enjoying staying under the salary cap, something I think the owners of the team are highly in favor of him doing, if Darko shows a lot of potential this could be a very likely move.

Again, not supporting it, just throwing it out there... Larry Brown would love to have Rasheed... and I'm sure we could get better value for him in the way of draft picks and maybe a servicable big to replace him... you never know what they'll have when the time comes though.


-Chris.


----------



## MLKG

ChrisWoj said:


> Never said I was 100% in favor of it, but considering Dumars' enjoying staying under the salary cap, something I think the owners of the team are highly in favor of him doing, if Darko shows a lot of potential this could be a very likely move.
> -Chris.


I think it's been about 5 years since the Pistons have been under the salary cap. 

Joe isn't going to trade Rasheed just to cut costs. His concern is putting the best team together that he possibly can.

I think people are confused. Joe's philosophy is to not tie up a lot of money in guys who aren't critical players on the team. No paying 45 million for Bobby Simmons. No big money for Jerome James. He's not going to get rid of his best players and core pieces just because they make a lot of money.

The only way any of our starters gets traded is if Bill Davidson forces a trade because he doesn't want to pay. And there has been absolutely nothing so far to suggest that is going to happen. 

The money isn't coming out of Joe's pocket. He does not care how big the payroll gets as long as he is fielding the best team he possibly can.


----------

